

Rumor: Apple plans to move laptops from Intel to ARM processors - achille
http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/06/rumor_apple_plans_to_move_laptops_from_intel_to_arm_processors.html

======
aidenn0
Obviously Intel could start fabbing ARM parts, but with the x86 they had only
2 competitors, and with ARM they are competing with every single chip foundry
out there. Of course Intel has a whole lot of IP that they could use to
intimidate other ARM manufacturers, so it should be interesting.

I was wondering if Intel could scale the atom down faster than ARM could scale
up, and it looks very unlikely at this point, especially since Apple and
Microsoft have every reason to want to commoditize the CPU market.

